# PMS like pregnancy symptoms?



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Before I got my period last month I felt for 2 weeks almost certain that I was pregnant. I was nauseated, moody, sore nipples, the whole nine. Now, for the last week and a half I've felt the same way. Super moody ( I've been fighting with DH over nothing.) evey time I eat I'm sure I'm going to hurl it back up, my lower back is in agony all the time. I should have had af about a week ago, but every test I take is a BFN. Has this happened to anyone before? I feel like I"m going insane. TIA!
Elizabeth


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

I am in the exact same position but I have yet to have a full ppaf my little one is 18 months and af is still a no show, but I feel your pain ( or hormones







) it's no fun being on this rollercoaster!!!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan's mommy* 
Before I got my period last month I felt for 2 weeks almost certain that I was pregnant. I was nauseated, moody, sore nipples, the whole nine.

Yes! The exact thing happened to me this cycle, too.

Quote:

Now, for the last week and a half I've felt the same way. Super moody ( I've been fighting with DH over nothing.) evey time I eat I'm sure I'm going to hurl it back up, my lower back is in agony all the time. I should have had af about a week ago, but every test I take is a BFN. Has this happened to anyone before? I feel like I"m going insane. TIA!
Elizabeth
I finally took a pg test, which was also a BFN, and then started my period that same day. AF was much shorter and lighter than usual, though, and I was still feeling pg, so I took another test about 12 days later and it was still a BFN. I started charting right after AF arrived, and all my temps were low, and then I got the temp shift signaling ovulation. But, this whole month I've had lower back pain and abdomen cramping that I usually only feel during AF. Then other times, I feel nauseous if I don't eat regularly, or don't get enough protein.







:

So, I understand how you feel. I was pretty sure I was pg until I started charting and saw the definite fertile pattern appear.









But, your case sounds like you could've just ovulated later than normal and it's just too soon to catch the hcg hormones.


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm now on cd 41, still no af. The pregnancy symptoms are still around, but I can't help but test almost every other day. Everytime I get a BFN, I think I'm gonna have to suck it up and go to the doc. I don't feel a pukey after eating, but I'll be eating something that sounded good and tasted fine to me, and before I even get full I'm struggling not to puke. I have no idea what's going on with my body. I think I'm going to test one last time in the morning and regardless what result I get I'm going to call the doctor.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

I get this way too- in fact I haven't had my ppaf yet (8 mos) but I've felt pregnant, then I feel like I'm getting af and am preg at the same time, but nothing yet! arrgg it's aggravating!
A


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

I still haven't seen af yet, but I'm also sure I'm not pg. I just need to suck it up and go to the doc, but they weren't very helpful to me last time.


----------



## kdf (Nov 2, 2005)

I am here too. For about a month I have been feeling pregnant. Nausea, crampiness everything. I have tested 3 times and negative. I went to the dr and again negative. When I asked him why would I be feeling so sic. He told me to come back with a morning sample and if that was negative then we would do a blood test. I feel so crappy which I basically only feel this way when I am pregnant. I am going on almost 10 with no ppaf. It is so frustrating I either want to be pregnant or I really need my af to come now. I am tired of feeling like this especially with all the Christmas dinners we are having.


----------

